# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam 5 tháng đầu năm tăng 17,5%

## wancheung

*Theo số liệu do Tổng cục Thống kê cung cấp, tổng số khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam tháng 5/2012 đạt 456.749 lượt khách.* 

Trong đó, lượng khách đến bằng phương tiện đường không đạt 327.981 lượt, khách đến bằng phương tiện đường biển đạt 3.635 lượt, khách đến bằng phương tiện đường bộ đạt 80.133 lượt.

Lượng khách đến du lịch, nghỉ ngơi là 271.217 lượt, khách đến vì công việc là 78.819 lượt, khách đến thăm thân là 81.013 lượt, khách đến vì các mục đích khác là 25.701 lượt.

Tổng số khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam 5 tháng đầu năm 2012 đạt 2.945.998 lượt khách, tăng 17,5% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011. Hầu hết các thị trường khách đều tăng, đặc biệt là thị trường khách Nga với 56,3%; tiếp đến là Hàn Quốc tăng 45,3%; Đài Loan (Trung Quốc) tăng 27,3%; Thái Lan tăng 25,6%; Malaysia tăng 25,3%; Nhật tăng 23,6%, Pháp tăng 12,5%; Trung Quốc tăng 10,3% và Mỹ tăng 3,5% so với cùng kỳ năm 2011.
*Nguyễn Trang*
game dien thoai
mực một nắng muc la muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re muc mot nang mực khô 3 nắng muc kho 3 nang muc kho ba nang ốc hương oc huong hàu sống hau song mực khô muc kho muc ong mực ống muc nang mực nang bach tuoc bạch tuộc dau muc ong đầu mực ống mực một nắng  mực ống rao vặt hải sản muc mot nang  muc ong rao vat hai san khach san golden lotus  khach san prime khach san the light khach san the light 2 khach san green nha trang khach san nha trang lodge khach san best western sea & sun khach san starlet khach san sapphire nha trang khach san the summer khach san luxury  khach san golden rain khach san sunny khach san thang long nha trang khach san happy light nha trang khach san camelia nha trang khach san paragon nha trang khach san memory nha trang khach san hai yen khach san new day khach san galaxy nha trang khach san ban me daruko nha trang khach san monaco nha trang khach san yasaka sai gon nha trang anatara resort & spa romana resort tien dat mui ne resort novela resort  khach san sealink beach rock water bay resort mui ne decentury resort & spa dynasty resort seahorse resort phu hai resort sealink beach villas

sai gon mui ne resort duparc phan thiet resort unique mui ne resort princess d'anam resort & spa sand hills beach resort khach san park diamond pandanus resort lotus mui ne resort & spa golden coast resort khach san nam hai sunny beach resort  hoang ngoc resort the pegasus resort canary resort  mia mui ne resort & spa khach san vinh suong mui ne lodge malibu resort ocean star resort  the beach resort  victoria phan thiet resort   sai gon phu quoc resort & spa eden phu quoc resort & spa huong bien resort thien hai son resort  sasco blue lagoon resort  long beach phu quoc resort cuu long phu quoc resort  chen sea resort khach san kim hoa  mai spa resort mango bay resort  laveranda resort khach san imperial vung tau  intourco vung tau resort 

seaside resort vung tau khach san sammy vung tau khach san valley moutain khach san petrosetco khach san green vung tau long hai beach resort  khach san van anh walker  tropicana resort  khach san the coast khach san petro vung tau khach san dic star  khach san sao dai duong khach san capsaint Jaques anoasis beach resort ho tram beach resort khach san grand vung tau khach san palace vung tau khach san buu dien vung tau khu nghi duong son thuy sanctuary ho tram resort & spa sai gon binh châu resort 	khach san rex vung tau lan rung resort vung vau khach san chau long sapa 1 khach san chau long sapa 2 khach san fansipan view khach san sao phuong bac khach san sapa luxury khach san bamboo sapa khach san muong thanh sapa

----------

